# art tower



## jayno

I want to contrast the latin "Castellum aquae" (water tower) with a latin phrase to mean either "art tower", "arts tower", or "tower of (or for) art".

I do not know latin, but I wondered if a solution might be "Castellum artis"?

Can anyone help?


----------



## Rodrigue

Hi Jayno,
I'm not cent per cent sure but I think "Castellum artis" is correct, as Art in Latin is (Ars,Artis,f.). Artis is the genitive, so "artis" means "of art".
Can Rodrigo from Istanbul


----------



## jayno

Thankyou Rodrigue

I think you are right, but I have found a dedicated Latin forum at Unilang.org so I have posted the same question there to get a second opinion. I will let you know what they say.


----------



## judkinsc

It's _turris artis, _if you want "tower of art."  A castellum is a fort or fortress. In terms of water, the _castellum_ is a small resevoir attached to an aqueduct, and also the distribution resevoir for the aqueduct in the city.


----------



## jayno

Ah, that's interesting judkinsc thanks,

I'm actually looking at this in the context of France, where their many water towers are painted with murals, adverts etc. Their name for a water tower is a "chateau d'eau" (castle of water), which they derived from the latin "castellum aquae". I am aware that all this begins with the Romans' water technology, aquaducts and reservoirs. The modern water tower, complete with electro-mechanical pump, effectively replaces the sloping aquaduct and, in certain places, reservoirs.

I want to write a paper with a catchy title something like "An account of Chateaux d'Eau in France: from castellum aquae to castellum artis".


----------



## judkinsc

I wouldn't worry about a literal translation of tower then. Just play on the word "castle." Castle of water, castle of art. Castle is derived from _castellum _anyhow.


----------



## jayno

Thanks Judkinsc and Rodrigue. I've now also had a reply from a guy on Unilang who says Castellum Artis is correct.

Question answered


----------

